# 05 Murano won't start after replacing battery, still clicks



## hoodwinked8 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a 2005 Murano SL. The car started to turn over slowly and 24 hours later I had to jump my car for every start. I took my car to Autozone and the battery tested badly. I purchased a new battery and after install I can not even get a jumped START!!! The engine still clicks one time as if the solenoid is still working but i'm not sure. I checked all my connections over and over. I need help cause my car won't even move! :jawdrop:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a fuse block at the positive batt post, might check it for any blown fuse's


----------



## kmarsh0000 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a similar issue. Since January, my 2011 Murano off and on has had a dead battery. I've had it to the dealer five times !!!!!!! to see what the problem is. The third visit finally showed them a battery with no charge after sitting for a day so they replaced the battery (May). We traveled a bit in the summer with three long weekend trips. Car was fine till August when the battery was dead again after sitting for one day. Back to the dealer... could not find the problem... back home... three days later another dead battery (again after sitting for one day) ... towed to dealer by AAA. The dealer tested and tested for a week and could not find the problem. I am supposed to start a file with Nissan to keep track of this problem. I thought I would wait till I was calm to do that. 

Then..... today was errand day. At my last stop, the hatch door would not open when I pushed the outside button. Tried the remote and then the inside button. The door would not open. So I loaded the groceries in the back seat. I did not try the door after I started the car (thank God it started!) because I didn't want to take the chance that it would not close. So while parked in my drive, I tried the door with the car running. It worked. 
You know, I really like this car, but I am afraid to try to start it any time, any place now.
Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

hoodwinked8 said:


> I have a 2005 Murano SL. The car started to turn over slowly and 24 hours later I had to jump my car for every start. I took my car to Autozone and the battery tested badly. I purchased a new battery and after install I can not even get a jumped START!!! The engine still clicks one time as if the solenoid is still working but i'm not sure. I checked all my connections over and over. I need help cause my car won't even move! :jawdrop:


Possibly a bad starter. Also check the battery cables and connectors.


----------

